# my female guppy got bit



## fishnoob (Oct 16, 2006)

when i got home after i bought some fishes from petco i noticed that one of the guppy got bit. there a lil red spot on it and i was wondering if there is anything i can do?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

separate the fish from the others and keep the water really clean. If your house is relatively warm (70) you can put the guppy in a gallon container , do water changes every other day until she is healed up. A little betta fix in the water won't hurt or alternatively a bit of aquarium salt.


----------

